# Looking for a copy of "Halloween At Home"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't have that particular LP, but all of those stories and more on on the Wade Denning LP "Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds".


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the LP Halloweiner is talking about and it is a good one.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok. I found the LP you are talking about *HERE*. I'm thinking I might have that LP, but if so I've never gotten around to ripping it. I'll have to look through my rows of LPs, and see if I still have it. 

I did look for an online DL of it, and didn't find one.


----------



## bahumit12 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Awesome.*

Thank you for your quick responses.

Hellowiener, that the is eBay one I was talking about - there's like 5 or six on eBay. I found a copy of "Wade Denning's Famous Ghost Stories" on MegaUpload. The narrator's on "Halloween At home" are different, but the stories are exactly same, including the sound effects and everything; the narrator's on Halloween At Home, as I remember, were a little more dramatic. Thanks a ton for pointing this one out to me. If you come across Halloween At Home, it will just be a bonus. I feel like a little kid again. Awe, memories.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found the LP. I'll try to get it ripped this week sometime.

I'm also going to be listing it for sale on ebay. I'm selling off a bunch of my LP collection to make room for the 800+ LPs I just inherited from my Dad. Plus I need some quick cash to have some car work done. So if you're interested in it let me know before Tuesday when I'll be listing it. I will still be ripping the LP thought too. I always make copies of my LPs before I sell them off.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ooooh ... I'm looking forward to this rip (if'n you're willing to share).


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i've ripped the album and anyone can download the tracks at these links:
http://www.filedropper.com/graveyardatnight
http://www.filedropper.com/monstermash
http://www.filedropper.com/phantomofopera
http://www.filedropper.com/thewerewolfattacks
http://www.filedropper.com/themummysrevenge
http://www.filedropper.com/avisittotransylvania
http://www.filedropper.com/theheadlesshorseman
http://www.filedropper.com/thehitchhiker
http://www.filedropper.com/therailroadsignalman
http://www.filedropper.com/thetelltaleheart
http://www.filedropper.com/countdraculaatnight
http://www.filedropper.com/curseofthezombies
http://www.filedropper.com/drjekyll
http://www.filedropper.com/frankensteinsmonsterisloose


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you strangebrew for the share.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. Sorry I never got to doing a rip. I have my LP copy up for sale on ebay BTW.


*Halloween At Home Fiendish Wailing Sounds LP*


I just inherited my Dad's 1,000+ piece music collection. I have to have it out of his house by the end of October so I'm slowly selling off a lot of my own stuff to make room for his pieces.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks. Sorry I never got to doing a rip. I have my LP copy up for sale on ebay BTW.
> 
> 
> *Halloween At Home Fiendish Wailing Sounds LP*
> ...


no problem, i did it at work yesterday (don't tell my boss). i always thought the sound of the vinyl with it's pops and hiss made scary records even scarier when i was a kid.


----------



## bahumit12 (Sep 6, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much. I feel like I am 6 years old again. 

"Hello down there. LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!"


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Turns out everything on this album was borrowed from Wade Dennings "Famous Ghost Stories with Scary Sounds" from 1975 and Pickwick's "Monster Mash - Sounds of Terror!" from 1974. Still ... good stuff.


----------



## Zxygwyx (Oct 27, 2011)

I stumbled across this forum while looking for a rip of it, also.
In my case, I bought the cassette version of the album waaaaay back in '82 or '83. The odd thing was that it was attached to the record album sleeve, with a cutout on front for the tape.
Anyway, I have made a rip of the tape to digital, and converted it to stereo.
I downloaded the LP rip from here and compared it to mine. While the LP rip has clearer voices, it has more static. Mine has a bit more muddy voices, sounding a bit slower, but far less static, and sadly has the ever-present cassette background.
If anyone wants a copy of it, I can find a file sharing site and upload it there.
This was my fave Halloween compilation as a kid, and wish it would get released digitally or someone could clean it up better than I.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been trying for a few years to find a decent rip of this album, but to no avail. The mp3's shared earlier in this post have some issues. The Dr. Jekyl one specifically isn't recognized and won't play on either of my computers. Any help getting to a clean and function download would be appreciated.


----------



## Zxygwyx (Oct 27, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive!
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Qnhw3ajM/Halloween_at_Home__1983_.html
The scratches and pops adds to the eeriness. Note that the last track is simply ripped from a CD and thus sounds better.
You will need WinRar or WinZIp or other file utility to open and extract the MP3s.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you kindly, Zxygwyx.


----------

